# Acer R1600 nettop windows 78 64 bit coprocessor driver missing



## ptearle (May 20, 2011)

I have installed Windows 7 home 64 bit on my Acer Revo 1600 nettop. After the install I checked the device manager and saw that there was trouble with the coprocessor. I have search low and high for the drive, to no avail. It user an Intel Atom processor with the NVIDIA ION chipset. I cannot find anything more detailed than that, and the ACER site is useless. Can anyone please tell me how to find the right driver to get the coprocessor up and running correctly?

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM PC drivers should be obtained from the manufacturer's site. 
Did you download and install Windows 7 drivers for your specific model and OS from Acer?


----------



## ptearle (May 20, 2011)

No ... there is absolutely no help on the ACER site for the REVO 1600. No drivers for any OS on the R1600. There are a couple of FAQs (useless), a spec sheet and a fairly useless user guide. The Windows 7 install was the standard download of 64 bit home edition from Microsoft MSDN site. Everything else fired up nicely - just not the Coprocessor under "Other Devices".


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Where did you find the other drivers? I "believe" the CoProcessor drivers are part of the chipset drivers.
You could try the Mobo chipset manufacturer's site but their driver's aren't always compatible with OEM Mobo's.


----------



## ptearle (May 20, 2011)

All the other drivers loaded just fine off the standard Microsoft Win 7 install. Here's the best spec sheet I have found out there on net ... motherboard chipset is the NVIDIA ION LE ...

Acer Aspire Revo AR1600-U910H Specs - Desktops - CNET Reviews

On the NVIDIA site the list of chipset drivers for ION LE 64 bit are ...

Windows Vista/Win7 64-bit Driver Versions:
Ethernet Driver (v73.14) WHQL
Network Management Tools (v73.16) "Sedona"
SATAIDE Driver (v11.1.0.33) WHQL
SATARAID Driver (v11.1.0.33) WHQL
RAIDTOOL Application (v11.1.0.30)
SMBUS Driver (v4.74) WHQL
SMU Driver (v1.71) WHQL
Installer (v7.57)
Audio Driver (v1.00.00.59)

No Coprocessor


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

GeForce/ION Driver Release 185
NVIDIA DRIVERS 185.85 WHQL


----------

